# Retic very active at night....tiring



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

So i love my girl to bits but she is getting hard work.

My dwarf (ish) girl will be 3 next month. Has been brave and outgoing sinse day 1. Was in a 3x1.5x1.5 for first year. 4x3x2 for 2nd year and 7x3x3 for her 3rd and always thrived. Shes 12ft and 30-35lbs.

Last few months she started pushing with no injuries. Done the usual. Temps. Humid. Substate. Regularly have a move around with her branches for stimulation. I always assumed she was hungry as it happened after a week from feeding and after she had recycled.

Stepped her food up shes now alternating guinea pigs and medium rabbits every 10days or so but after 3 or 4 days shes on it again. I have come to conclusion she just wants out for a roam around....its a big house and she can have free roam but always seems to be late at night when we want to go bed.

Once shes had an explore for half an hour she will take herself back curl up and chill.

My plan is to attach the 6x5x3 i have from my carpet (died last month) to the 7x3x3 which will give her 12x3x3 at ground level then an additional 5x3x3 higher up on 1 site but short of more space im stumped.

Any advice appreciated and applogies for the essay.

Regards


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Firstly, I know nothing about retics. However, with it being that time of the year, could she be randy?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Elly66 said:


> Firstly, I know nothing about retics. However, with it being that time of the year, could she be randy?


That's usually males though, of any snake species.


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

I mean its a fair shout. I have never bred them so not sure. She eats sheds and poops like clockwork and is dog tame. I have knocked temp down a couple of celcius even though i no its fine and made no change. Its now 7.30pm and dark....shes just waking up and ready to explore again. I dont mind its cute however late at night is challenging and i dont want to leave her pushing for hours


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Tough call. Smart, active python. You obviously love her 🥰

My concern would be the pushing/ frustrations leading to damage and lesions etc (to the face, which you seem well aware of).

Once they experience free roaming it is hard on them to be denied.

Could you let her free roam within just a room or two until the morning, or is it totally open,or just unsuitable for unsupervised roaming?

Could you start feeding daytime, and get her acclimatised to being daytime active, then allow free roaming at more sociable times?

Perhaps reach out to Lori Torrini for suggestions (you tube or Facebook).

Only other thoughts, are scent trails in the viv (and whilst that might occupy her, could also get her more stimulated, and wanting to hunt).
The bigger viv extension sounds pretty good; perhaps it will help enough.

Let us know how it goes, and best of luck,

Andy


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

Not as such. Room has a sofa and expensive tv too.
I dont mind when im up or nearby....she takes herself off around the house. Banisters. Tables etc. House.is around 18-19deg then after a while she settles back in to warm up. Always adament on where she is going too. Feeding time is normally around 6pm so will try to make an adjustment and see


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

As per pics its harmless....i dont want to feed her up to be fat and immobile she explores and climbs and i prefer keeping her lean as not only is she easier to manage i feel its healthier and how you would find them in the wild not like a tree trunk.


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

I’d get it probed to be sure it’s female. 
Females can push if they want to breed as much as a male can.
Pushing can also be part of it wanting bigger meals.
I usually breed to the natural
Seasons but retics can be bred any time of the year if the surrounding environment ambient temp etc.
natural breeding season is September through to November.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

How nice is it to see a healthy shape, not fat Retic, so refreshing. 

A trick I learnt, bring them out around 6pm, stick her on the bannister, let her climb up, take her back down and let her climb the stairs. Mine would decide that was enough and happily chill for the rest of the night. They ain't built for long term movement. I miss my old big fella, only got a little 1yr old dwarf now. Your picks remind of what is to come


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

Vivs nearly finished now. Just got to get new substrate. Fix the background up and set up the electronics then we good to go. 160 cubic feet should stimulated her i hope.


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

Here we go. She seems very happy. 12foot in length. Half over 6foot tall. No rubbing as yet


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

What a stunning animal! The viv lighting really brings out the beauty of the patterns and colours!

So nice to see the progress 🥰


----------

